# A question about Sales Tax number for buying wholesale



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes I formed a LLC for a embroidery business in the state of michigan. In michigan, we are not required to have a license, but we need a sales tax number in order to buy wholesale blank products. I have one, but my wife misplaced the paper work while cleaning up. Who do I contact about getting another copy of my sales tax number in michigan? Someone with experience in this area please help.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

*Michigan Department of Treasury*
(517) 373-3200

If you have the payment coupons that came with the license the number should be on there too as your Acct #.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks! I'll give them a call, I need this, whew! but I do not have a payment coupon, I don't have anything! thanks to my wife!


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a case for Judge Toler.


----------

